# La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II & Compak K3 Touch



## izzimg (Feb 8, 2019)

Missing my set up in the US...


----------



## izzimg (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry it uploaded upside down... can't figure out how to flip.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Australian coffee?


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

I wish i can get it one this la spaziale mini.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

izzimg said:


> Sorry it uploaded upside down... can't figure out how to flip.


 I thought you were in Australia for a minute.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

wan said:


> I wish i can get it one this la spaziale mini.


 There may be one coming up for sale shortly - stay tuned!


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

lake_m said:


> There may be one coming up for sale shortly - stay tuned!


 please let me know. i hope can get after august onward.

#all this happen after i am using carimari kicco double group at work but at home still using gaggia classic.


----------

